# Cars in Spain? Tests?



## JHarper01 (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I'm moving to Spain in September to begin a career as an English teacher and I'm wondering what to do for a car.

My first thought is to drive my UK car with a right-sided steering wheel over to Spain.
I understand with a UK license I can have 6 months driving without taking a test?

My second thoughts are, to sell my UK car here, fly over and buy a Spanish car there.
_HELP_ Does anyone know if I would need to take any test or how easy it would be to buy a car as soon as I arrive in Spain so I have one immediately to drive to and from work?

Any help and advice anyone can give me on buying cars / taking tests / UK license - Spanish license would all be really appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I really wouldn't bring a uk car here. Apart from document hassles etc driving on the other side of road is not very safe. Sell it in uk and buy in spain. However, be careful with licence as ( at the moment) you need to do a spanish test after 6 months. This means doing it normally in Spanish which is going to ne very hard if you dont speak Spanish. The theory can be done in English but test is normally conducted in Spanish especially if you are away from the popular expat areas. You will also need to sign up to a school to prepare. I dont know about your situation but as an English teacher I very much doubt your salary will be high so factor that in with driving costs.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Driving RHD is not automatically unsafe, many do it and have done for many years withiout any issues. It's completely down to the individual and how capable and confident a driver they are.

I myself have both RHD and LHD cars and have been driving them in Spain - and elsewhere - for some 20 years and I switch from one to the other without a seconds hesitation, even my wife drives the RHD car if we've been out an I've had a few drinks!

Leaving the RHD -v- LHD debate aside though IMO bringing a RHD car to Spain really only makes sense if you intend keeping it and running it into the ground, predictably RHD values will be considerably lower than for the equivalent LHD plus the market is relatively tiny and unless vitrually giving a car away very few Spanish will even entertain the idea of RHD.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

JHarper01 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm moving to Spain in September to begin a career as an English teacher and I'm wondering what to do for a car.
> 
> ...


Don't bring a car with you, its pointless as to resale value etc. You will have to get it swapped to Spanish plates and then pass the ITV (if it only has one reverse light and fog ) these will need swapping over, headlights as well if an older car. 

Anyone can buy a car, don't need to be resident. As you will have your visa sorted by your employer you will get an NIE (this you will need and an address to transfer the ownership to). This is totally different here as each town is responsible for the collection of road tax. Buying one is the same as in the Uk, find a dealer you can trust and there you go. Don't try private as its no where as simple as in the UK...

Insurance not an issue here either, many major insurers and breakdown is included even with 3rd party.

Driving test, thats a bit of string question at the mo. Spain and the Uk are supposed to be discussing ways to allow exchange. But I wouldn't hold my breath. And it may boil down to all newcomers (i.e. those who arrived after 31/12/2020) having to take a test. But thats just my 2c.

Tests can be done in English (well, the theory). You can try it out on a few websites or direct at the DGT site. Practical tests only in Spanish. You can't be taught how to do the test except by a driving school and you have to use their cars as well.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

As others have said there are pluses and minuses to LHD or RHD cars in Spain. I've done both over some years. In a way I prefer RHD as I can then judge the width of the tarmac very accurately, i.e. a vehicle apparently heading straight for me might just miss if I move over to the verge by 10 cm. or if I need to overtake a cyclist I can be certain I've given them at least 1.5m. Yes you would lose value if you tried to sell your RHD vehicle in Spain in due course, but if it was involved in an accident (rear end shunt whilst stationery) then you might end up, as I did, making a profit as the insurance companies only deduct €1000 from the equivalent LHD to calculate the viability of repair v. write off.
However, as you cannot simply swap your license I would suggest a LHD is the way to go. The last thing you need is to undo the training given by the driving school by stopping back into a RHD the minute you leave the school. As a teacher you should understand the concept of plan and practice to succeed first time.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

One thing to consider however is the economic impact. It is not, for example reasonable to expect to sell a given car of a a given age and condition in the UK and be able to buy an equivalent car of the same age and condition in Spain for the money obtained from the sale, as used cars hold their value better in Spain.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

ccm47 said:


> As others have said there are pluses and minuses to LHD or RHD cars in Spain. I've done both over some years. In a way I prefer RHD as I can then judge the width of the tarmac very accurately, i.e. a vehicle apparently heading straight for me might just miss if I move over to the verge by 10 cm. or if I need to overtake a cyclist I can be certain I've given them at least 1.5m. Yes you would lose value if you tried to sell your RHD vehicle in Spain in due course, but if it was involved in an accident (rear end shunt whilst stationery) then you might end up, as I did, making a profit as the insurance companies only deduct €1000 from the equivalent LHD to calculate the viability of repair v. write off.
> However, as you cannot simply swap your license I would suggest a LHD is the way to go. The last thing you need is to undo the training given by the driving school by stopping back into a RHD the minute you leave the school. As a teacher you should understand the concept of plan and practice to succeed first time.


So does that mean you prefer driving a LHD car in those places that RHD is the norm?
I have good spacial awareness. In fact its a little too good. And when my son was learning to drive it appears he has the same ability as his instructor said she had never seen a learner gauge spaces and distances as he does (He suggested she drive with me as I use smaller tolerances. Although to be honest Ive driven everything from a Moped to a Coach)
I can drive along the street approx 50mm away from the curb and keep the car there. No matter if its RHD or LHD. (on the reflex test for my licence swap the lady came over to see if the machine was working as I didn't make it beep once)..

My wife complains that I drive too close to other cars as my wing mirrors almost touch, and I can get through gaps others can't (or they think they are driving buses) 

Anyway none of this helps the OP.

Buy a local car (yes it will be more expensive compared to Uk version) But it will also hold its value and will already be roadworthy. 
You wont have to pay for it to go on Spanish plates (which is not a one day job).
The resale value of a RHD car will be cents as there are few people here now who may want one to drive back to the UK in (and if bringing a UK plated car for more than 12 months you should inform the DVLA of its permanent export). 
The only plus of bringing a Uk car is scrapping it. You may get more here than you would in the UK. There are many scrap companies here who will pay good money for old cars. 
You will also need a certain level of Spanish to take the practical test here (which you may already have).


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Barriej said:


> So does that mean you prefer driving a LHD car in those places that RHD is the norm?


No and a totally perverse extrapolation from what I said!

Although you are supposed to inform DVLA when you export a car in truth it's a bit pointless as the tear off section on the V5 is only really a declartion of intent not a statement of fact. They will only record it as _actually_ exported once the V5 is returned by the country in which it is re-registered.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

MataMata said:


> No and a totally perverse extrapolation from what I said!
> 
> Although you are supposed to inform DVLA when you export a car in truth it's a bit pointless as the tear off section on the V5 is only really a declartion of intent not a statement of fact. They will only record it as _actually_ exported once the V5 is returned by the country in which it is re-registered.


Read my reply again, I didn't reply to you...


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

You will need to be registered as a resident at the town hall to buy a car. Most dealerships won't sell you a car without a "padron" but some are willing to do so with a rental contract (if they want to shift a car that has been sitting there for months). In some places, you will need an appointment to get the padron registration and that may be some 3-4 weeks away (such as Benalmadena right now). If you need a car sooner you have to rent one or be more creative.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> You will need to be registered as a resident at the town hall to buy a car. Most dealerships won't sell you a car without a "padron" but some are willing to do so with a rental contract (if they want to shift a car that has been sitting there for months). In some places, you will need an appointment to get the padron registration and that may be some 3-4 weeks away (such as Benalmadena right now). If you need a car sooner you have to rent one or be more creative.


That is simply not the case.

Non-residents can buy vehicles. The padrón certificate is not a requirement.

Should a dealer insist on one - as you say, some will, simply because it's the easiest proof of address, I would show them the part on the DGT website where it lists acceptable proof of address.

If they continue to insist - I would go elsewhere.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

sadlybroke said:


> You will need to be registered as a resident at the town hall to buy a car. Most dealerships won't sell you a car without a "padron" but some are willing to do so with a rental contract (if they want to shift a car that has been sitting there for months). In some places, you will need an appointment to get the padron registration and that may be some 3-4 weeks away (such as Benalmadena right now). If you need a car sooner you have to rent one or be more creative.


Absolute rubbish. Myself and hundreds if not thousands of others here in Spain have purchased cars without being resident.
You need 
A provable address, NIE, Money...

Thats all.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> That is simply not the case.
> 
> Non-residents can buy vehicles. The padrón certificate is not a requirement.
> 
> ...


I bought a car in Spain last week so I have first-hand experience. Dealerships claim the Traffico in Malaga specifically requests padron or the residency card with the address. I went to about 15 dealerships and apart from one, they all said the same.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> I bought a car in Spain last week so I have first-hand experience. Dealerships claim the Traffico in Malaga specifically requests padron or the residency card with the address. I went to about 15 dealerships and apart from one, they all said the same.


They are telling porkies.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

Barriej said:


> Absolute rubbish. Myself and hundreds if not thousands of others here in Spain have purchased cars without being resident.
> You need
> A provable address, NIE, Money...
> 
> Thats all.


When I said "resident", I meant being registered with the town hall. I know that's different from being a resident. Sorry for the confusion. See my response to xabiaxica for more.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> They are telling porkies.


Maybe. That's what they told me though and they wouldn't compromise. All of them apart from one.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Barriej said:


> Read my reply again, I didn't reply to you...


So you didn't!


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

sadlybroke said:


> I bought a car in Spain last week so I have first-hand experience. Dealerships claim the Traffico in Malaga specifically requests padron or the residency card with the address. I went to about 15 dealerships and apart from one, they all said the same.


The fact that one didn't proves that what all the others insisted on was BS with no substance in law.

Can you expain what the difference between "registered with the town hall" and the padron is?


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

MataMata said:


> The fact that one didn't proves that what all the others insisted on was BS with no substance in law.


The one who didn't was a very young chap in his early 20s who was happy to see someone willing to buy an expensive car that has been sitting on his forecourt for a couple of months, by his own admission.


MataMata said:


> Can you expain what the difference between "registered with the town hall" and the padron is?


It's the same thing. Sorry for confusingly calling it "residence" earlier. It's not.

To be fair, another option they accept is property deeds. They do not accept rental contracts though.

I even called 4 dealerships with a nationwide presence - Flexicar, Clicars, Car Hero and Ocasion Plus. They told me the same.

Believe me, all I say is based on a very recent personal experience. I drove 1,200 km in Malaga and Granada provinces from dealership to dealership last week. I found out how they work. E.g. a car is advertised in Torremolinos. I went there, the car wasn't there. They told me the car can be seen in Granada. So I went to Granada. It wasn't there either. They said it's in Cadiz. I didn't bother going to Cadiz. This happened many times. A car listed on the dealer's website as in stock in Malaga can be seen and tested... in Bilbao!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> Maybe. That's what they told me though and they wouldn't compromise. All of them apart from one.


If you are not living in Spain & registered on the padrón, please cancel that registration asap. 

Being on the padrón when you don't live here can cause a huge number of problems for you, if not immediately, then at a later date.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> If you are not living in Spain & registered on the padrón, please cancel that registration asap.
> 
> Being on the padrón when you don't live here can cause a huge number of problems for you, if not immediately, then at a later date.


I am not registered on the padron. I don't live in Spain now but I will move there in 3 weeks. Please do not assume you know it all.

The OP wants to buy a car without being registered on the padron. I gave her advice based on my recent experience. That's all.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> I am not registered on the padron. I don't live in Spain now but I will move there in 3 weeks. Please do not assume you know it all.
> 
> The OP wants to buy a car without being registered on the padron. I gave her advice based on my recent experience. That's all.


The advice stands for anyone else who has found themselves in that position. Remember that this is a public forum & 1000s of people read the posts every day. 

So did you manage to buy a car without a padrón certificate?


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> So did you manage to buy a car without a padrón certificate?


I did manage to find a way. I am not going to post details, sorry. My circumstances are very specific and I doubt there is anyone here in the same situation so posting the details would not help anyone.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> I did manage to find a way. I am not going to post details, sorry. My circumstances are very specific and I doubt there is anyone here in the same situation so posting the details would not help anyone.


So it clearly isn't a legal requirement to be empadronado. 


I'm glad you got sorted out.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> So it clearly isn't a legal requirement to be empadronado.


I never claimed it is. However, the fact is that they require the padron certificate or property deeds. The OP may want to spend time arguing with car dealers about legalities based on the advice from an internet forum and if she chooses to do so, I wish her good luck.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

sadlybroke said:


> I never claimed it is. However, the fact is that they require the padron certificate or property deeds. The OP may want to spend time arguing with car dealers about legalities based on the advice from an internet forum and if she chooses to do so, I wish her good luck.


Once again and finally - a padron or property deeds is NOT a requirement. There are many documents that will suffice as proof of address so that the vehicle can be registered to you. (buying one just requires money and an NIE)

They may ask for deeds or padron but, as others have said, this is simply because they are lazy and that is what they usually use - not mandatory (as you state)!


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

BarrieJ in answer to your question which I couldn't answer previously due to other commitments : yes I prefer driving LHD in RHD countries. Being in, or near the gutter/verge is much safer imo, as I'm sure most delivery drivers would agree. Stepping out into the traffic is madness, I know it all harks back to mounting a horse whilst wearing a sword but continuing the custom? The only downside is the potholes but at least I see them coming clearly.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Once again and finally - a padron or property deeds is NOT a requirement. There are many documents that will suffice as proof of address so that the vehicle can be registered to you. (buying one just requires money and an NIE)
> 
> They may ask for deeds or padron but, as others have said, this is simply because they are lazy and that is what they usually use - not mandatory (as you state)!


Although this is 100% correct, I also do not doubt sadlybroke's experience and fully believe that car dealers would lose a sale rather than deviate from their normal practice or internal procedures. The DGT might accept many documents as proof of address, but you can't force a car dealer to apply those same rules.

I once walked out of Carrefour without my shopping because Carrefour wouldn't accept my driving licence as ID for a credit card transaction. The manager admitted that it had nothing to do with the legality of the document (I was arguing that a driving licence was accepted by the GC as proof of ID so why not Carrefour), it was simply their own rule that the only ID acceptable was a DNI and as I didn't have one, they would not accept my payment.

Welcome to Spain!


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

sadlybroke said:


> I never claimed it is. However, the fact is that they require the padron certificate or property deeds. The OP may want to spend time arguing with car dealers about legalities based on the advice from an internet forum and if she chooses to do so, I wish her good luck.


And as been said many times and confirmed by the Spanish Gov. You cannot be on the Padron unless you are a legal resident.
We had no end of trouble getting this when we went for residency in late 2020 as Alicante stipulated that we needed to be on but the town hall refused.
Ended up with a Padron with the word TEMP stamped all over it and we had to go back with the TIE to then be allowed to be put on it. Even the lady at the Foreigners office smiled and agreed but shrugged and said 'even we don't take notice of the law if we don't want to'
*Get used to this as once here the list of paperwork you need for various things will depend on the colour of your shirt, what was on TV last night, what might be in the officials sandwich and what time of day it is AND Im not joking..*
My car failed its ITV in May because one headlight was not in the correct position, I asked if I could alter it and he said no. I then said I will do it outside after. I got to the end and was given the failure.
I drove out and back in, put the headlights on and adjusted the bad one, went back through (in a different lane and it passed) the nice young lady said the bloke who failed me was having a bad day...

To buy my two cars (from different dealers in different towns) All I used was an electric bill, NIE (white A4) and a wad of cash and none of the dealers I went too ever asked for a Padron when I was looking around.
I was looking for and purchased a specific model of classic car for a fairly large amount of money not just some daily driver you can get anywhere. (this was last August and we were on the Padron and I still wasn't asked for one, just if I was resident).

If someone wont deal with me because they alter the law to suit even when its pointed out that they are asking for something not required, it makes me think what other things might be wrong, these people wont get my business.

Anyway none of this is helping the OP.

1. Don't bring a Uk reg RHD to Spain. Just not worth it unless its a Roller of a DB4 
2. There are no restrictions on non residents buying cars here (unlike France, Italy etc)
3. So proof of address, NIE, Money.. if they bang on about anything else. Walk away.
4. Don't buy private. Its not as simple as swapping V5 and sending a bit of paper off... Believe me. Even giving a car away can be a nightmare for the new owner (I have recent experience here)
5. there is no 5 
6. Don't worry about a UK drivers licence. Showed it to the dealer and when I asked the insurance company if they wanted a copy I got told no its not important. This has now happened three times (Linea Directa, Liberty and just recently Zurich). Although I now have a Spanish licence
7. Insurance here is on the car not the owner/driver. Anyone can insure a car. Also none of the insurers I contacted have asked for driver history and when I offered my 30 plus years of no claims (most from company vehicles where Ive driven 60k a year all over the world) none of them wanted to know...

But thats just my 2c your bit of string may or may not be longer or knotted...


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

JHarper01 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm moving to Spain in September to begin a career as an English teacher and I'm wondering what to do for a car.


You are moving to Spain and you are going to teach English, but I would ask you, is the advise you require about your car, or what you need to do yourself...

Just saying like....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dancingspider said:


> You are moving to Spain and you are going to teach English, but I would ask you, is the advise you require about your car, or what you need to do yourself...
> 
> Just saying like....


Presumably (hopefully) the school has secured a visa for him, of he doesn't have an EU passport.


----------

